# Sunsail BVI flotilla August



## Olly345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone done a Sunsail BVI flotilla in August? I am booked as a family of 5 (2 15 year olds, 1 13 year old), interested in any tips.

I am not a very experienced sailor, so have gone for a smallish 2 cabin Beneteau 343. Am now thinking this may be too small for 5, but a bit worried if go for anything bigger will be too hard to handle. Apart from me, not much help in the sailing department apart, from 13 year old son. Wife and daughters not very interested.

Also, any tips about where to go/avoid, how to keep everyone amused, greatfully received.

Also, what will weather (and wind) be like?


----------

